# Meet Reyzar-Northern Sergal



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 6, 2011)

Reyzar-Northern Sergal

Reyzar is pretty much like any other sergal with a base coloring like thishttp://images.wikia.com/goldring/images/b/b8/Sergal_references.jpg) He is pretty much this in 
every aspect. There are things that make him unique from others. That is his Neon green stripes that run from the top of his head,all the way to midway of the tail. Like this(https://d27fcql9yjk2c0.cloudfront.net/assets/3356181/view_large/Sergal Textures Green.jpg?1302377827)
and this (https://d27fcql9yjk2c0.cloudfront.net/assets/3356182/view_large/Back Shots Green.jpg?1302377840) The srtipes on him glow just a little.
Reyzar is a Male Northern sergal. He has a small scar under his right eye, His eyes being blue with a little bit of grey mixed in.

Reyzar likes meat, but is sometimes forced to eat vegetables. This he hates. Reyzar is a fast runner and can be temperamental at times.
Reyzar has recently gotten himself into more urban lifestyle than before. Sometimes wearing clothes, mostly just cargo shorts, because shirts don't seem to made for a sergal of his size or any sergal in general.
He likes to lurk around where music can be heard.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 6, 2011)

This is alright, maybe a tad under-detailed. One thing that really got my attention was this...


> He has a small scar under his right eye



HE HAS A FRIGGIN' SCAR! IN THE VICINITY OF HIS EYE!!

I can understand that this adds a level of hardcoreness to Reyzar, but could you at least explain how he got it?


----------



## Billythe44th (Jul 6, 2011)

I assume he got the scar in the same way my grade-school friend got his stitches- touching the chainsaw in the garage when his mom already told him not to.

Do sergals in the north have garages? maybe the chainsaw was in... uh... an igloo.


----------



## drpickelle (Jul 6, 2011)

Sergals really interest me... but where did they originate from?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 6, 2011)

drpickelle said:


> Sergals really interest me... but where did they originate from?



I hope I spell it right as I'm on my phone but they come from a nother world, I forgot its name but it starts with an m, and they come from a place called violous. While I like vilious I decided to not base my sergal character from there and instead base her on a different world so I could have more freedom with it.

You should read the translated text mick39 has out.

Yay fellow sergal fluffbutt


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 6, 2011)

The sergals come from a world called Vilous. And the creator of Sergals is Mick39 on FA.
And the scar came when he got into a fight with another sergal. They both beat eachother bad, but in the end Reyzar won and now all that remains from that battle is that scar and memories.
http://goldring.wikia.com/wiki/Sergals here is some detailed info about sergals


----------

